# February Throwdown Winners



## fired up (Mar 8, 2010)

The February throwdown was much closer than the previous throwdowns.

The winner of the judges choice award is.........

MEATEATER With his  
Cold Smoked Cioppino aka Zuppa Di Pesca.


The winner of the peoples choice award is.....
Fired Up With my

 Bacon Wrapped, Crab Stuffed Shrimp w/ Chipotle Mayo, King Crab Claws, Gold Potatoes and Asparagus

Conratulations Meateater and thanks to everyone who participated.

Here are the judges scores.

#1 MiamiRick          ------24------20-------13-------57
#2 Werdwolf          ------15------24-------17-------56
#3 Remarkosmoc    ------12------17------10---39
#4 Meateater        ------28------20-------16------*64*
#5 Fired Up           ------19------18-------23-------60
#6 Smoke N My Eye--21------13------20-----54
#7 Gene111           ------22------17-------14-------53
#8 Mballi3011         ------15------10--------6------31
#9 Swine N Shine   ----23----18-------11-------53


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 8, 2010)

*CONGRATS TO BOTH YOU!!!

JOB WELL DONE!!! and YES, it was tough voting this time, they all looked pretty dam tasty!!*


----------



## hhookk (Mar 8, 2010)

Good job guys, and congrats to all who entered. Everyones looked great.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 8, 2010)

congrats to all


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations to MEATEATER and Fired Up for their outstanding dishes. There were so many great entries, that's why it was a close call. Everyone should be proud to have been in this throwdown,.


----------



## meatball (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to all...that cioppino looked AMAZING and all of the entries this month looked incredible. I haven't gotten on to smoking a lot of seafood besides the more standard fare, but this month's entries have been inspiring me to step my game up!


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winnners!  It was fun to participate for the first time in a throwdown and I'll happily sit behind the outstanding dishes that won!


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to both of you and to all in the throwdown and of course to the winners.  NOW:  give us the recipes, please.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 8, 2010)

Hat tip to both of you - can't wait for the recipes.

Gary


----------



## jak757 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to you both!  That is some tasty looking food!


----------



## smoke n my eye (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This was my first Throwdown and it was a blast, i will be competing in this months also.


----------



## meateater (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow what a surprise! I didn't think I had a chance with the other great recipes. Thanks alot everyone for the kind words and congrats to Fired up for the members vote. All the dishes are a winner everyone, there are no loser's in this place.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 9, 2010)

I demand a recount!!!

I need each of you to call me and we will schedule a time for us to meet so that I can try your entry personally.

Maybe a couple of times....well....three times is the limit!

THEN I can do a count and compare that to these results and determine a winner.   
Well, let's see.  I'll pick the top 8 and we'll go from there.  #9 can also join up if the recipe is improved (probably by making more of it since I'm a pretty big feller).  And we'll coninue place by place.

I imagine that by December, uhmmm, of 2014 maybe, I will have sampled (judged I mean!) enough of these to come up with the REAL winner! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




____________________________________

Congratulations to the winners, Meat Eater and Fired Up; I would pay $ for both of them!  And to the rest, I'll be honest and say that I would also pay $ for them too, and I'll be ashamed to say that I've paid pretty big $ in the past for a lot lot lot worse than you have produced here.  So Great Job to All!

....Do not send me a bill without the chow


----------



## miamirick (Mar 9, 2010)

why not post whos is whos?


----------



## fired up (Mar 9, 2010)

They are listed now.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats to both of the winners and to all who entered........great dishes everyone!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats has to go out to the Winners and it was a good showing of seafood dishers and I'm glad I could pull up the rear on this one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2010)

Obviously two great winners on this one, and I didn't see any losers anywhere either.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks guys for some great "Eye-candy",

Bearcarver


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners and participants!  Great job.


----------

